# SignBlazer driver for Foison C24... or new software?



## warwickw (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Guys,
I have just dragged an old Foison 24 out of the garage that I bought some years back and managed to get it working (of sorts) using SignBlazer Elements. I have installed the USB drivers OK and have it cutting simple text (actually I lie - not cutting but biro plotting!).

My issue is that to get it working I had to install it in SB as a Creation PCut HPGL, the best generic HPGL driver I could find in the list. The problem is that the software now thinks the plotter is 1m wide, and is slamming the head into the left stop!

Does anyone have a working link to the required Foison plugin/ driver? NOT the USB one, but the SB output driver? Most links seem to be years old and dead?

Failing that, and bearing in mind all I ever want is text and single colour EPS logos (sports club volunteer), should I really be considering other (free/paid) software?

Thanks in advance.


----------

